# Back in Business



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Wooo Hooo !
The shop has been out of order for a few weeks and it was killing me ! Got in there last night and got it back to functional. Everyone has been posting up such cool stuff, and I couldn't even see the lathe, much less get to it. Got a few calls to make for DU banquets, and then I plan to start building some items for the POINT tournament. 

The POINT folks are REALLY excited at the prospects of having some IKE wood items to auction. Just so happens I have a huge supply of IKE wood. So much that I can't possibly turn it into auction items by myself. 

If anyone needs IKE wood I have some very large blocks and some 2x2x? turning blanks, if you need bowl blanks, lure blanks, vessel blanks, wine stopper blanks, pen blanks, hook remover blanks, key chain blanks, light pull blanks, game call blanks (deer grunts would be awesome), Steak Turner blanks, etc... I have them. I have Mesquite (some of it is highly figured almost burl like), Texas Ebony, Hackberry, ASH, Hedge (Osage Orange) and Maple. A lot of it is spalted !
If you promise to make something nice I have some high dollar exotic wood I'm willing to donate as well. Take what you want, give some of it back to POINT, heck its a WIN-WIN deal! I can't think of a much better way to recycle some of IKE's destruction than to turn it into useful items and cash for the POINT organization. I can deliver and pick up. Heck, for one of those Surf-Hunter lures I'll cover shipping both ways (Hint Hint!). 

Lastly, I have two mesquite burls each about the size of a baseball. I don't know what to make from them. If someone has a good idea for an item that would do well at the tournament auction (small box/bowl?) , I'll donate them both if you will turn one for POINT. 

Thanks so much for the support so far !
More when I have it&#8230;.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad to have you Back ET!! If you have time i want to catch up with you next week. I got some rings for ya and i would like to help you out on the Ike wood for Point. 

:cheers:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I got a pile of 'Ike Wood' that I 'looted' in the weeks following the 'cane around the 'hood'... Turned out some cool pens for the neighbors I stole it from..They brought a smile when some smiles were needed..lol...Planning on chunking a a few antler/flippers and as many pens as you think you can handle into your POINT acution....lemme know..when ya want 'em, how many you can handle and where to send 'em.

jim


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Guys!
I will need the donations by the last week of March. Jim, THANKS SO MUCH !, just hang on to what ever you want to donate and I'll pick it up towards the end.
RA, I'm ready when you are my friend! Do you think you could bend some SS or Brass rod into hook removers for me ? 

Also looking for other "outdoor" ideas of things to make ?? Anyone ?? If you run across something, post it up, someone might want to make it!

RE


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

NO problem, just show me exactly what you want and if i cant do it i am sure i can find someone who can, like the good ole B-I-L?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I have two hackberry trees laying out front from Ike if anyone wants some large chunks. Largest diameter is probably 14". Also have the stump from an ash tree I didn't cut completely to the ground -- maybe 20" diameter X 3'.
I still have the mesquite which Cindy delivered. I'm saving some for Bobby but there's plenty here. I owe Bill some cross cut blanks but still plenty.
Also have some wormy/buggy pecan for small projects.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey ET nothing like being back "home". Hey I missed posting to the point challange but you can count me in! I can mangle with the best of them.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Robert A. said:


> NO problem, just show me exactly what you want and if i cant do it i am sure i can find someone who can, like the good ole B-I-L?


Great !
There are two kinds, ones that have a complete loop on the end, and ones that have a 'J' on the end. I'm thinking the 'j' model might be so easy, even a caveman like me could do it. The other style would take a good bit more talent, maybe even a jig of some sort, and like Tortuga like's to say, "Is way out of my pay grade". LOL 
Did you say you got your rods at a welding supply store ? Would they be likely to have brass rods as well ? I'm thinking Brass rod, brass band and enough Mesquite to float it. ??



liftologist said:


> Hey ET nothing like being back "home". Hey I missed posting to the point challange but you can count me in! I can mangle with the best of them.


Lift, Thanks for commiting ! Let me know how I can help.



Hooked said:


> I have two hackberry trees laying out front from Ike if anyone wants some large chunks. Largest diameter is probably 14". Also have the stump from an ash tree I didn't cut completely to the ground -- maybe 20" diameter X 3'.
> I still have the mesquite which Cindy delivered. I'm saving some for Bobby but there's plenty here. I owe Bill some cross cut blanks but still plenty.
> Also have some wormy/buggy pecan for small projects.


I'm pretty sure some of the folks that will be at the auction, are wine drinkers !!! I suspect they don't leave a bottle half empty too often, but when they do, I know they could probably use something to stop it back up. Hmmmmm, what kind of turning could a person use for that ??? Just think,if there was nothing else, then there would always be at least "IKE' to toast too.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

OK i kinda get the idea ET but you can show me next week..


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

ET hows this for a start??? A little Mesquite and whitetail..


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Those will work !

Thanks from all the folks at POINT, and me !


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

EndTuition said:


> Those will work !
> 
> Thanks from all the folks at POINT, and me !


 I just need to get em to ya now......I think you said the end of April???


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

liftologist said:


> I just need to get em to ya now......I think you said the end of April???


Going to need the goods by the last week of March. Plenty of time to turn a few more goodies, then I'll buy lunch....


----------

